

Searching for Signal: The how and why of financial models for startups - paulkbennetts
http://paulbennetts.co/searching-for-signal-the-how-and-why-of-financial-models-for-startups/

======
dankohn1
This is a superb essay. I really like the focus on 30 line bottoms up
spreadsheets for clarifying thinking and trying to avoid assumptions that are
impossibly high.

~~~
paulkbennetts
Thanks appreciate it!

~~~
gumby
Wish you had an RSS feed instead of signing up for an email newsletter.

~~~
paulkbennetts
Sorry!

